# DPF is GONE!! :)



## Cudrowjr (Jul 1, 2016)

How big a deal is it to do a DEF delete. We got our 2014 (22,500 miles) about a month ago. Been good so far but I am loosing faith reading some of the posts on here.


----------



## scidav87 (Feb 6, 2014)

Hour job basically. Contact Fleece performance.


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

Do they offer different hp levels now?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

next pay check i am buying it all. i wont install till power train is up. i fear if some how it goes off the market then im stuck with emissions bs


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

let me know how your mileage is


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

Well at least there's a publicly available option once the time comes. I'm sure if it starts to give me problems I'll be going this route (after warranty is up of course).

Thanks for the post!


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

mr overkill said:


> let me know how your mileage is









Here is some long term mileage from my car. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## GMMillwright (Mar 5, 2011)

I am resisting the urge to delete my '15, so far. Fleece is only a 90 minute drive for me too. Only 6500 miles, but a little disappointed in the mileage I'm getting so far. Only getting about the same as my 6MT ECO got. Had hoped for at least 10% better than that.


----------



## Cruze2.0TD (Feb 12, 2014)

GMMillwright said:


> I am resisting the urge to delete my '15, so far. Fleece is only a 90 minute drive for me too. Only 6500 miles, but a little disappointed in the mileage I'm getting so far. Only getting about the same as my 6MT ECO got. Had hoped for at least 10% better than that.


Not sure where you do most of your driving, but keep in mind that the Eco is actually rated better city than the Diesel. So if you do a lot of city driving, getting the same as an Eco is pretty good. I would think that highway you should be getting at least 10% better though.


----------



## GMMillwright (Mar 5, 2011)

80% highway, give or take. Need to get a Scanguage and start monitoring what's going on, I guess.


----------



## DslGate (Jun 29, 2016)

Cruze2.0TD said:


> Not sure where you do most of your driving, but keep in mind that the Eco is actually rated better city than the Diesel. So if you do a lot of city driving, getting the same as an Eco is pretty good. I would think that highway you should be getting at least 10% better though.



I have a client(s) with ECO and they do better city, but nothing beats the diesel when we're talking mostly highway, not even the hybrids , who also have a city advantage. Remember, , diesels seem to be most efficient at a constant steady rpm for which the city is not conducive.


----------



## DslGate (Jun 29, 2016)

GMMillwright said:


> 80% highway, give or take. Need to get a Scanguage and start monitoring what's going on, I guess.


Careful, your dealer may claim, as did mine , that the SC2 is the cause of the frequent regens I suffer. I think it's nonsense and so does Scan Gauge. Nothing in the firmware would cause a car to go into regen or alter the stock ECM.

Back on topic : Has anyone done a full delete plus added the larger Garrett and injectors???


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

BradHerr said:


> View attachment 203049
> Here is some long term mileage from my car.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Is that with the delete? and how much of it is that I average about 45 if im nit doing mountain driving i want to do the delete for the emission crap issues im having gaining mpgs is a bonus and more power is even better


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

mr overkill said:


> Is that with the delete? and how much of it is that I average about 45 if im nit doing mountain driving i want to do the delete for the emission crap issues im having gaining mpgs is a bonus and more power is even better


Deleted, I've seen about a 7-10 mpg increase since this mod. I drive mainly highway/interstate in southeastern Kentucky. Not a lot of big hills but there are very few flat sections. Either going up or down hill all the time. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

Not trying to high jack thread, just sharing results I've had, it is hard not to brag.









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Dam Brad how long ago was your delete


----------



## DslGate (Jun 29, 2016)

BradHerr said:


> Not trying to high jack thread, just sharing results I've had, it is hard not to brag.
> View attachment 203089
> 
> 
> ...



Any check engine lights as a result of the delete???


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

mr overkill said:


> Dam Brad how long ago was your delete


I've put about 32,000 miles on the delete tune. No check engine lights, no regrets! 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Cudrowjr said:


> How big a deal is it to do a DEF delete. We got our 2014 (22,500 miles) about a month ago. Been good so far but I am loosing faith reading some of the posts on here.


Well, the OP said 71K miles with no problems. Personally, I have 182K miles on mine and the only emissions related part I needed to replace was an EGT sensor. YMMV. Some have not had as good of luck.


----------

